# Loose Mantle over firepalce



## simplyred55 (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought a home repo and the inspector missed the mantle being loose. He did say that the chimney has loose bricks that need repaired. (water damage) ??? Why is the mantle loose and how do I fix it? Also, I would like to put a white wood mantle over it. Is this possibe? And whats the cost


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 9, 2010)

First off, Welcome to House Repair Talk. Would it be possible for you to post a picture of the mantle so we can get a better idea of the problem you are having? What part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## simplyred55 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am South of Cincinnati. It doesn't rain here anymore than usual but was told from the neighbors that this house has seen other sorts of water damage. The crawl space was flooded at one time. I don't want to be ripped off by a chimney repair guy with me being a woman. But don't want the mantle falling on someones head. I will try to upload a pic. Thanks


----------

